# Where do you shop?



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello ladies, i am hoping you can help my daughter and I out. My 20 year old petite size daughter (the son i always wanted) began hunting with me last year. Our problem is finding camou clothes/hunting gear that actually fit her. I started buying her youth sizes since she is small framed but I know she is not as comfortable as she could be. Any suggestions with stores or on line shopping? Please PM me with your suggestions and we thank you!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

ST8...


Good Luck, 

I think for the most part you are going to hear us all say "Cabela's carries a small line of womens camo" Quick Search on Bass pro, Looks like they are stocking a little as well


I know it has been discussed numerous times on here that someone needs to start a new business.....

If only I knew how to sew..... :idea:


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

If you find a place that makes it let me know! You can find some stuff on line but it's usually junk. If your looking for cold weather gear go with the mens line and have it altered to fit.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

See I have the opposite problem. Being a larger gal, I usually need to go into the larger mens area but with only 2ft of leg, things get a bit cumbersome. 

If nothing else, you could buy the smallest they make and find a seamstress to take them in. When I had ankle surgery when I was 18, my dad had a gal put in zippers into my pants so I could get it over the cast. Maybe worth looking into also.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> See I have the opposite problem. Being a larger gal, I usually need to go into the larger mens area but with only 2ft of leg, things get a bit cumbersome.


Wyldkat,
Sounds like you and I could make a compromise. I have no waist and I'm 5'9" but buy a 34 to 36" inseam, so the men's dept is perfect for me. If we bought the same pants, you could cut off the excess & I could sew it on the legs of mine!

When I went to a Becoming an Outdoors Women (BOW) weekend, a local company was supposed to come out with women's hunting clothes for a fashion show but they didn't make it for some reason (I think it was a family issue). I can't remember the name of the company. If anyone talks to Lynn Marla at the DNR, she may know who they are.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I did a Google search and came up with a few....I can't vouch for any of them since I haven't used them.

http://www.shehunts.com/

http://www.shesafari.com/

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...HULN_OS_HUNTINGCLOTHING_LADIESHUNTINGCLOTHING

http://www.eders.com/Hunting_Clothi...html?&Customer_id=6169391&st3=YXHPJ678177530&

https://id306.securedata.net/highma...th=2_4&mmsid=4fdb32e188b0664eb8986adced1f00bb

http://www.mackspw.com/ItemList--Women’s-Hunting-Clothing--m-379

And of course, Bass Pro and Cabela's claim to stock women's sizes. There seem to be a lot of companies that offer "women's hunting clothes" but when you get to that section of their webpage...there isn't much selection.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Good idea Autumn. Im 5'2" but have an inseam of 25 inches. Got my grandma's short legs. 
I wonder if some of us women on here shouldn't start up a business......


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Cabeals will custom hem some of their pants. (for free). I have bought several pair that way. Some of the mens clothing too comes in short lengths that have an inseam of 30 inches (such as some hunting bibs). I've even gotten some on ebay.

I've had better luck with Bass pro for boots, but cabelas for coats, and for warmer weather hunting I go with sweatpants from Walmart.

Robin


----------

